# My brushes, my precioussssssss......



## MzzRach (Dec 2, 2008)

I do sometimes feel a little like Gollum, given how obsessed I am with brushes. I've been asked to take photos, so here we go.​ 
Note - this includes all my brushes *except* a full set of Laura Mercier brushes that are in my pro kit. Most of the brushes in that kit are duplicated here, so I didn't think it was necessary to take photos of dupes.

Without further adieu.......

*Face/Cheek*







*Face/Cheek/Kabuki*







*Face/Concealer/Synthetic*







*Eyeliner/Brow/Synthetic Eye*







*Eyeliner/Shadow*







*Eyeshadow/Crease/Misc*
(some of these look a bit wonky as they are still wet from being washed)






Hopefully you can see everything OK, I was concerned about making the images too big. If you want to see anything closer, just give me a shout.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

OMG...that is TOO many brushes...I love them...I'll take the discards!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 2, 2008)

Can I come over and play with them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I love your brush collection!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

nice brush collection!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Can I come over and play with them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I love your brush collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I don't know if I have enough for the both of us.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Anytime, come and play!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Well, I don't know if I have enough for the both of us.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 














  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Anytime, come and play!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




Oh I wish San Francisco would be just a few minutes away from here now!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

AND...How are they all so damn clean...I mean like unused clean?? Are you OCD about your brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet you are!!! Even freshly cleaned mine don't look that CLEAN

Yes I would like to see some of them closer....My house closer!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 2, 2008)

I want your Laura Mercier brushes..when you don't


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_AND...How are they all so damn clean...I mean like unused clean?? Are you OCD about your brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet you are!!! Even freshly cleaned mine don't look that CLEAN

Yes I would like to see some of them closer....My house closer!!_

 











  I'll have to pack them up and take a trip out to texas, then.  

Yes, I am a bit OCD about them being clean.  Believe me, I use them every day! You will notice that I have a MAC #29 from the 90s that is still going strong.  Take care of your brushes, and they will last literally forever.  

*proud brush whore*


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow!! Awesome collection of brushes!!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 2, 2008)

wow! very nice!


----------



## Lapis (Dec 2, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhh I'm in love
Tell me the amber colored handle ones who are they by, I love the look of the flat kabuki one, lo


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 2, 2008)

Oooh Sweeet brushes! I love love Bobbi Brown brushes - especially the blender brush


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 2, 2008)

this is amazing!! i love brushes too but my collection is nothing compared to yours lol.... i wouldnt even know which one to use


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_ohhhhhhhhhh I'm in love
Tell me the amber colored handle ones who are they by, I love the look of the flat kabuki one, lo_

 
These are from a Bare Escentual kit I received - I think it was a QVC kit.  I think the handle colour was specific to the collection - but likely the brushes themselves are available, just with different/standard coloured handles.


----------



## Lapis (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_These are from a Bare Escentual kit I received - I think it was a QVC kit.  I think the handle colour was specific to the collection - but likely the brushes themselves are available, just with different/standard coloured handles._

 
Thanks, is it bad I think I like the brush more because of the handle


----------



## genduk26 (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



do you use all of the brushes everyday? "silly question"
which 1 is ur fav for face, eye etc?


----------



## Moxy (Dec 2, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RACHEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMFG ZOMG HASVHOLADVVIOD I think I just orgasmed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nuff said.


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 2, 2008)

Geez! that's a lot! lol! they look soooo puuurrrrrty all together! lol!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 2, 2008)

*You have a great brush collection! Which it reminds me, I need some more.*


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 2, 2008)

wowza! nice brush collection... so which ones are your favorites of each category for the starting makeup users out there?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_












 I'll have to pack them up and take a trip out to texas, then. 

Yes, I am a bit OCD about them being clean. Believe me, I use them every day! You will notice that I have a MAC #29 from the 90s that is still going strong. Take care of your brushes, and they will last literally forever. 

*proud brush whore* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh...you have to come with them....Hummmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Whatever


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 3, 2008)

ooooh I am j-e-a-l-o-u-s!!!  That's a great collection of brushes you've got there!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 3, 2008)

WOW! That's one fantastic brush collection, Rach!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Rachel!! You are my absolute favorite person today...I was sitting looking at your brushes with the long sad face look happening  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and my dh said, What are you looking at...and I showed him your brushes...He said do you have that many brushes..I said no where near, but I don't really need as many as Rach has...He said do you need more brushes..I said yeah..but I'll just look at Rach's for now...(all sad sounding, with a few sighs here and there ) He said oh ok...
He came back in about 15 minutes and gave me his card and said go buy you the brushes you need baby!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I love the power of a woman when she has a loving man!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_He came back in about 15 minutes and gave me his card and said go buy you the brushes you need baby!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I love the power of a woman when she has a loving man!_

 








  He's a keeper!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ I know right!!


----------



## Luceuk (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Rachel!! You are my absolute favorite person today...I was sitting looking at your brushes with the long sad face look happening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my dh said, What are you looking at...and I showed him your brushes...He said do you have that many brushes..I said no where near, but I don't really need as many as Rach has...He said do you need more brushes..I said yeah..but I'll just look at Rach's for now...(all sad sounding, with a few sighs here and there ) He said oh ok...
He came back in about 15 minutes and gave me his card and said go buy you the brushes you need baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I love the power of a woman when she has a loving man!_

 
Aww that is so sweet!! 

I'm in love with your brush collection


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 3, 2008)

OMG Tish!!!!!  That is amazing, what a man you have.  Glad I could help!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a couple of Mercier brushes that are brand new - could sell them to you for a song - just let me know if you are interested.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_OMG Tish!!!!! That is amazing, what a man you have. Glad I could help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a couple of Mercier brushes that are brand new - could sell them to you for a song - just let me know if you are interested. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm so interested ...let me know how much ...PM me


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 3, 2008)

Great collection!  I cant seem to find some of mine, I hope they arent lost


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 3, 2008)

nice brushes i like all


----------



## Meryl (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm a brush addict too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and never saw a good quality brush I could resist.  So I may have as many as you... if not more... if I count the older styles that are discontinued and I don't want anymore.

However, I do find I put away the ones I'm not using, and just keep out the ones that I absolutely need.  Looking at too many brushes at once confuses me.  Then I get bored and rotate some and put others away.

Do you do the same, or do you really use all of them equally?


----------



## Lapis (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Rachel!! You are my absolute favorite person today...I was sitting looking at your brushes with the long sad face look happening  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and my dh said, What are you looking at...and I showed him your brushes...He said do you have that many brushes..I said no where near, but I don't really need as many as Rach has...He said do you need more brushes..I said yeah..but I'll just look at Rach's for now...(all sad sounding, with a few sighs here and there ) He said oh ok...
He came back in about 15 minutes and gave me his card and said go buy you the brushes you need baby!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I love the power of a woman when she has a loving man!_

 

Go girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have mine going to the outlets this weekend


----------



## Meryl (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_OMG Tish!!!!!  That is amazing, what a man you have.  Glad I could help!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a couple of Mercier brushes that are brand new - could sell them to you for a song - just let me know if you are interested.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My Laura Mercier brushes are right up there with the best brushes I have ever bought.  They are perfect for their purpose.  Whoever buys them from you will not be disappointed.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^ I agree...I have several Laura Mercier brushes and they are Fabulous Quality!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice collection, I love Hourglass brushes.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 3, 2008)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!! got to love them!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2008)

I am back Rachel!

Awesome brush collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 30, 2008)

good lord!! you could paint the moon with all of those!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_good lord!! you could paint the moon with all of those!!_

 
That was so cute!!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL!

holup, is she selling some of those???


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ PM her I think she might be


----------



## shelavou (Dec 30, 2008)

I love your collection!


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------

